# Agnus castus, chaste tree berry



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
I am taking this herb again , did 4 months of it before 3rd IVf but stopped one month before treatment. It really helps me regulate my cycle especially progesterone levels but apparently it helps to balance all hormones, and even helps during menopause . 
Some women swear that only after taking the herb for 3 months at least , but often 6 months have they been able to get pregnant.
I haven't managed to get pregnant ( EVER) , but last time it helped me greatly to get a longer cycle, less painful periods.
Unfortunately for me it does not help with implantation, however , is there anybody here who takes it , and maybe even had some good results with it, pregnancy or just simply better cycles, better hormones reading?
Is there any other herbs which really make a difference too? 
Future Mummy


----------

